# Windows 7 - benutzten Key auslesen?



## target88 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe übers Studium die Möglichkeit an Windows 7 umsonst zu kommen.
Das Problem ist, ich habe im Übereifer direkt alle Keys/Images gedownloadet und mir nicht aufgeschrieben welche ich schon benutzt habe (Laptop + Office PC, sowie Game-PC).

Gibt es die Möglichkeit im nachhinein die benutzten Keys auszulesen?

Oder bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als die Keys alle bei der nächsten Installation nochmal auszuprobieren und zu schauen welcher klappt und welcher nicht? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, 
Target88

edit: sorry habe vorher nicht wirklich gegoogelt und gerade gesehen, dass es da ja massig Sachen gibt, hat jedoch schon einer Erfahrung mit irgend einem Tool? dann kann ich mir das ausprobieren sparen?!


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2010)

Das sollte kein Problem sein, denn Hochschulen bekommen nur sehr wenige Keys als Volumenlizenz. Meist gehen die Keys vom ELMS-Server Microsofts bei allen angebotenen Images. Im Zweifelsfall ausprobieren und wenn nichts klappt, einfach kurz bei deinem Rechenzentrum anrufen. Die regeln das mit den Keys meist sehr schnell und problemlos per Mail.

Allerdings scheinst du da etwas mit den Lizenzen durcheinander zu bringen. Es gibt 2 Stück - 32Bit und 64Bit. Somit denke ich, dass es auch an deiner Hochschule höchstens erlaubt ist, das angebotene Windows 7 in jeweils einer Version (also insgesamt 2) und nicht 3 zu nutzen.


----------



## Dude101 (11. Januar 2010)

Gehst einfach Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz/Computer ->Eigenschaften und da sollte er eigentlich unten dran stehn.

Edit: Sry Produkt ID mit Key verwechselt...


----------



## target88 (12. Januar 2010)

hmm okay, danke schonmal

@Klutten: bei uns an der Hochschule kriegen wir 4 Keys, 2x x86 jeweils Englisch und Deutsch und 2x x64 Englisch und Deutsch. Ich habe von diesen 4en halt schon alle gedownloadet, jedoch nur 3 genutzt, wenn ich jetzt in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft mir einen neuen PC bastel bräuchte ich ja dann nen neuen Key und da stellt sich mir halt die Frage welcher von meinen 4en noch ungenutzt ist


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2010)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass du alle 4 benutzen darfst? Schau lieber noch einmal nach, bevor du dir Ärger einhandelst - zum einen von deiner Hochschule und auch hier gibt es dann kein Pardon für unerlaubte Nutzung von Software. 

Ich kann gerade nicht nachsehen, meine Zugangsdaten zum ELMS-Server liegen auf einem anderen Rechner. -.-


----------



## target88 (12. Januar 2010)

hmm, also seit neuem gibt es da noch ne Windows 7 Professional auf chinesisch, den Key kann ich nicht downloaden, da wird dann gesagt, dass ich bereits die zulässige Menge an Keys erreicht habe, also gehe ich davon aus, dass alles mit Rechten Dingen zugeht


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2010)

Lief das über MSDNAA?

Wenn ja müsstest du eigentlich in deinem Account sehen können ,was du herunter geladen hast und dort müsste dann auch der Key zu sehen sein.

Zumindest war das bei unserer Informationsveranstaltung der Fall, wo der liebe Vortragende mal schnell seine Keys aus versehen präsentierte, als er sein Profil als Demo vorzeigte.


----------



## apfel (12. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, dass du alle 4 benutzen darfst? Schau lieber noch einmal nach, bevor du dir Ärger einhandelst - zum einen von deiner Hochschule und auch hier gibt es dann kein Pardon für unerlaubte Nutzung von Software.
> 
> Ich kann gerade nicht nachsehen, meine Zugangsdaten zum ELMS-Server liegen auf einem anderen Rechner. -.-



Wieso soll das Ärger geben? Die Produkte auf MSDNAA sind dazu gedacht die nächste Generation schon an das Produkt zu fesseln und sie damit auseinander zu setzen. Wenn er jetzt eine Teststellung betreiben möchte mit Exchange, Domäne, Terminalserver, evtl noch ein paar Virtuelle Citrix Clients, ... gehen da schon ein paar Lizenzen zur gleichen Zeit drauf, was aber von MS so gewünscht ist und auch geduldet wird. Die Hochschulen adden nicht umsonst chinesische, spanische, englische, ... Versionen, sondern damit die Studenten die Keys dieser Versionen für Deutsche Produkte verwenden können.


----------



## target88 (12. Januar 2010)

apfel schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Ärger geben? Die Produkte auf MSDNAA sind dazu gedacht die nächste Generation schon an das Produkt zu fesseln und sie damit auseinander zu setzen. Wenn er jetzt eine Teststellung betreiben möchte mit Exchange, Domäne, Terminalserver, evtl noch ein paar Virtuelle Citrix Clients, ... gehen da schon ein paar Lizenzen zur gleichen Zeit drauf, was aber von MS so gewünscht ist und auch geduldet wird. Die Hochschulen adden nicht umsonst chinesische, spanische, englische, ... Versionen, sondern damit die Studenten die Keys dieser Versionen für Deutsche Produkte verwenden können.



Danke , dass ist ja auch eh nicht mein Problem weshalb ich hier schreibe.

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
Klar kann ich in meinem MSDNAA-Profil sehen, welche Programme ich runtergeladen habe, und auch mit welchen Keys.
Das Problem ist nun aber folgendes: Ich habe mir alle möglichen Windows Versionen bestellt = ein Image gedownloadet bzw. 2 (einmal 64-Bit und einmal 32-Bit) und alle Keys zusammen auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert, nun habe ich von diesen Keys, die ich alle gleichzeitig gespeichert habe, schon 3 genutzt. Dabei habe ich allerdings nicht bedacht, dass ich mir vielleicht irgendwo notieren sollte welche ich schon benutzt habe.
Nun ist einfach die Frage, wenn ich auf meinem neuen PC auch Windows 7 installiere möchte, so kann ich das ja mit meinem letzten verbleibenden Key machen, nur weiß ich nicht welches der letzte ist.

Meine Idee ist nun, die anderen drei auszulesen und somit zu schauen welches der ungenutzte Key ist.
Ist dies irgendwie möglich oder muss ich auf gut Glück alle bei der nächsten Installation ausprobieren und schauen welchen ich aktiviert bekomme?

Hoffe jetzt habe ich alle Unklarheiten beseitigt und ihr versteht mein Problem 

Danke nochmals, 
Target88


----------



## El_Lute (12. Januar 2010)

target88 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit im nachhinein die benutzten Keys auszulesen?
> ...........hat jedoch schon einer Erfahrung mit irgend einem Tool?


Mit BELARC ADVISOR geht das.


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2010)

@ apfel

Dem ersten Teil deines Beitrages möchte ich gar nicht widersprechen, denn diese Kooperationen gibt es natürlich nicht ohne Grund. Trotzdem gibt es gewisse Regeln, an die man sich halten muss.



apfel schrieb:


> Die Hochschulen adden nicht umsonst chinesische, spanische, englische, ... Versionen, sondern damit die Studenten die Keys dieser Versionen für Deutsche Produkte verwenden können.



Allerdings sollte dir klar sein, dass das sicher nicht so gedacht ist. Vielleicht ist das dein Wunschgedanke, aber bestimmt nicht von deiner Hochschule und Microsoft.  Es gibt eben auch sehr restriktive Regeln für MSDN-AA. So darf jeder Key nur zu einer einmaligen Installation genutzt werden, für eine Neuinstallation muss dann ein neuer angefordert werden. Dies ist insofern komisch, da unsere Hochschule nur ein paar wenige Keys für alle hat und es somit eigentlich keinen Grund für diese Eingrenzung gibt. Installieren könnte man es nämlich so oft man will (nacheinander versteht sich).


----------



## target88 (12. Januar 2010)

danke, klappt mit Belarc, kann also geclosed werden.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt eben auch sehr restriktive Regeln für MSDN-AA. So darf jeder Key nur zu einer einmaligen Installation genutzt werden, für eine Neuinstallation muss dann ein neuer angefordert werden. Dies ist insofern komisch, da unsere Hochschule nur ein paar wenige Keys für alle hat und es somit eigentlich keinen Grund für diese Eingrenzung gibt. Installieren könnte man es nämlich so oft man will (nacheinander versteht sich).



ich habe mein Windows auch über MSDNAA bezogen und konnte den Key zwei oder dre Male hintereinander beid er ERsteinrichtung (auf dem selben System natürlich - es gab ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit nem Treiber) verwenden.

So lange man es nicht aktiviert geht es ja problemlos.

...wobei ich sogar glaube, dass es mit Aktivierung auch öfter als ein mal geht.

Die Hardware-ID verändert sich ja nicht.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2010)

Da es ja wie bereits gesagt nur wenige Keys pro Hochschule gibt, denke ich auch, dass eine mehrmalige Installation möglich ist. Allerdings hab ich es noch nie getestet, sondern bin munter durch alle möglichen Betriebssysteme gesprungen oder hatte eigene Lizenzen. 

Die Aussage mit dem einmaligen Nutzen stammt vom Chef unseres Rechenzentrums vor 4 Jahren. Eventuell hat sich das ja mittlerweile geändert.


----------

